# My Chicks Hatched!!!!



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so excited the chicks hatched. I just went out to lock in the hens and I can hear them chirping under the mommy hen! I don't know how many there are, I have to wait for my parents to come home so my Dad can lift up the hen because she will attack me, I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats on the baby chicks...


----------



## werecatrising (Mar 23, 2009)

How exciting! I miss having chickens and ducks. I hope you'll post pictures.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 23, 2009)

yay! is your dad home yet?


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

My Dad came home, we have four already hatched and one on the way out of the egg, and two full eggs which we don't know if they have chicks in them or not we'll see tomorrow, I have a pic of one I'll put up now, I'll take more tomorrow! Their so cute I'm so excited!!


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool. So do you name your chickens?


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

Just the babies because we can't tell most of them apart, especially the rhode island reds I'll be looking for names soon, when I get home tomorrow


----------



## BSAR (Mar 23, 2009)

Yaay congrats!! Do we get pics??


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

I only have a pic of one because it was cold and mom wanted them back, I'm just getting it ready now. I'll post a ton tomorrow when I come home and it's bright


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's one of them, he's such a cutie!


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 23, 2009)

how cute... my husband brought home 3 bantams and 1 baby goose... the baby goose aparently thinks i am momma... he follows me around... your chicks are adorable...


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

These babies are part bantam Their grand-mother who we have here is a bantam.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

I've just been out to give them food and water, mom should show them how to eat tomorrow


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

It would be great if you all could think of some unisex names for them, I'll be taking pics of them all tomorrow so that should be a help.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 23, 2009)

Soo cute!!
What about 
Sam for one?


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

Sam is my brothers name I like it though, I'm sure he'd love one to be called after him


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 24, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :hearts:


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 24, 2009)

:heartbeat:too cute!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 24, 2009)

Awwwww, they are soooooo cute! I LOVE Bantams! 

Can't wait for more pictures  Do you keep them, or....??


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 24, 2009)

wow, very cute.!!  x


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 24, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Awwwww, they are soooooo cute! I LOVE Bantams!
> 
> Can't wait for more pictures  Do you keep them, or....??



Lol, we would never eat them! We are way too soft, plus one chicken of this breed would probably just have enough meat for a chicken nugget. 

They are just pets, a hobby and for eggs.

We have nine of them now, the last one just popped out of the egg a little while ago, we have a really cute yellow one with brown stripes that looks like it has eye liner on, I'll post pics soon, it's just it's stormy right now.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww :blushan: very cute. Yes I like Sam


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got some pics uploading now, we just moved them to a warmer and safer nestbox  If you see any in the pics and have any cute names for them let me know!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 25, 2009)

aww, so cute!
for names, how about-
*Riley
*Hunter
*Jamie
Ashton
Avery
*Bailey
*Addison
*Blair
*Cullen
Carmen
*Drew
*Dakota
oh, never mind! here's the link where i found most of them-http://www.babynameguide.com/categoryunisex.asp?strGender=&strAlpha=A&strCat=Unisex&strOrder=Name

i couldn't help adding Cullen when i saw it on that list 



*ones i really like


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 25, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Awwwww, they are soooooo cute! I LOVE Bantams!
> ...


Oh no, I didn't think you ate them, I wondered if you maybe sold them on as pets or something else that's all!

I would LOVE to have chickens in my garden for fresh eggs. That is my dream for when we eventually buy a house.... 


Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 25, 2009)

We'll probably keep the hens and sell the cockerals at a poultry bring and buy in a couple of months, we already have three cockerals and are planning on selling two of them at the poultry bring and buy on Sunday week. There great for eggs and at least you know where your eggs came from and have peace of mind that they were fed and treated well.

I have a really cute video I got of them, I'm going to upload it this evening when I get time, I have to do homework now


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The video is taking ages to upload, I started uploading it over an hour ago and it's only on 43%. *sigh* I'm going to go to bed soon, I probably won't have it up till morning.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[align=center]Pics and Video![/align]
[align=center]Here is the video, now at the beginning it's pretty dark and you can't see much but after a few seconds I open the door to let in more light [/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Here's the pictures![/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 25, 2009)

Time for chickie bunny photos for the Easter Contest!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 26, 2009)

Eek! They are soooooo cute! I waaaaaaaant...... :inlove:


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol, I know I wish they could stay that size forever lol!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 26, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwww! so cuteeee!
do they have names yet? i think one of them looks like a 'Cullen'.....


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 26, 2009)

Nope no names yet, if anyone wants to name them just pick out the one you want to name, otherwise I probably won't name them, since I only briefly see them for a couple of minutes a day, their cuddled up under their mother most of the time.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't know why, but I really think one of them should be named Bart!

I really wish I could have chicks!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, we have a Sam, Bart and Cullen Do any of you guys want a particular chick to be named your name or will I just pick a random one?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 26, 2009)

YAY! No particular one, just a cute one. Ok, so that means all of them LOL


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, you see the little guy that's nearly all yellow? Well that can be Bart He's my favourite too, if it turns out to be a hen it can be Barbara lol!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 26, 2009)

Aww yay! I just said to Steve 'I named a chick today, what did YOU do?' :biggrin2:

He's so cute! And I love that you picked the yellow one because Bart Simpson is yellow LOL!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol, I'll take a special pic of Bart tomorrow on his own so you can see him properly, before they go into the 'ugly stage' in a couple of weeks, basically when they get feathers and start losing their fluffiness


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh how cute!!!!

I wish I could have chickens and ducks again but my dogs like them to chase, harrass and eat.:scared:

More pics as they grow, please- I love the momma hen, too.

Denise


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 27, 2009)

Sure, it a couple of more days they will start to get small feathers on their wings. I'll keep posting pics but once they are past the really cute stage people probably won't want to see them lol


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok I took some extremely cute close up pics of them! I made sure I got some cute closeups of Bart for Jen aswell. Uploading them now.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 27, 2009)

[align=center]Cute Close Ups![/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Bart! So Cute[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Furry Butt cuteness[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Hiding behind mammy![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Eating![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Bart and co.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]The black twins[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]3 of the five identicals[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Little cutie.[/align]
[align=left]Bart and the last little one have no identical siblings, they're the odd ones out [/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 27, 2009)

Awww look at my little Bart! :inlove:

Love the fluffy butt pic too! So cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 27, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! They are too too adorable!!!


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 27, 2009)

when my kids were little they had two banties(a hen and rooster) their names were raymond red and chixie brown.... not sure hoe they came up with those names... but they were the sweetest couple... they wouldn't sleep in the hen house they always roosted in a tree.... he always let her go up first and then he would go up... one day she disapeared and i think he died from a broken heart... he didn't have anything to do with the other hens and they hatche babies onetime in their lives...

your chicks are adorable...


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, they are soooo cute. I love chicks, and that little 'peep peep' chirping they make.

I'm glad you just keep them as pets 

Jan


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, so far the only names I have is Diego for a black one and Bart for the yellow one. Other names were suggested but I need to know which chick you want the name for. Any more suggestions


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 29, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Time for chickie bunny photos for the Easter Contest!!!


Oh, now that would be a cute idea! I don't know how many of us have chicks to take pics of though. I actually have three rescue chicks, but they are already in the ugly baby stage, LOL.


----------



## magic_girl (Mar 29, 2009)

awwwww sooo cute
i got a hen that is setting on some egg's i can't wait to see if they hatch i wanted to buy some chicks but i don't want 25 of them i would like to buy 10 them from the farm store and take them home nothing better then fresh egg's 
good luck with your chick's


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 29, 2009)

I was going to do it but I don't think the picture would look good because the chicks would be running away from the rabbits, the mom would be going crazy and so would the bunnies! I'll see, they are already starting to get feathers on their wings.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 29, 2009)

Awww they're so cute! I love the patterns on the brown ones! It would be cool if you named one of them Tess, don't know if it fits though!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2009)

I miss my chickens. When I lived in Puerto Rico we owned a LOT of chickens.


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 30, 2009)

(Edward if it's a boy)Cullen






Riley and Hunter(black twins)if no one else wants them(if so, them i'll just name (Edward if it's a boy) Cullen)


----------



## Becca (Mar 30, 2009)

Please name one Mike J 

Or Mikey J or something  They are really adorable! This is a great thread - woop!


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 30, 2009)

More pictures! I love seeing them with their mom...

Denise


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 31, 2009)

awh wow! This is a fab thread, they are veryy cute! My friend has chickens. xx


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 4, 2009)

How are the chicks doing?

Denise


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been online I'm loading a video of them to fill everyone in  They have gotten big and fly everywhere instead of walking lol


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 7, 2009)

[align=center]Chick Update![/align]
[align=center]Here's a video, you probably can't hear what I'm saying, just enjoy the chicks![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 7, 2009)

They are SO adorable!! 

What cute names too! 
I just love the little brown guys!


----------



## Becca (Apr 8, 2009)

Awwwrrrrrhh - Have they all got names yet?


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope just Diego and Bart


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 8, 2009)

There so cute.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 8, 2009)

They are adorable, and so much fun! We loved having baby chicks and ducks Love your pictures of them, they have a great home!


----------



## anneq (Apr 8, 2009)

:inlove:...oh my word...I want baby chicks, lol - I remember hearing the, 'peep peep peep' of our baby chicks...so adorable. I loved having chickens (the used to dig up my garden, but they helped with bugs...I just love hearing hens around the house.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 8, 2009)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Love your pictures of them, they have a great home!


Thanks 

Today the little buggers decided to break out of their pen and go exploring in the field and had a great time digging up worms with Mommy, my Dad had to watch them all day until they went back to sleep when it started to get late. He was afraid of a fox coming around!


----------



## irishbunny (May 23, 2009)

I haven't updated this lately but the chicks are all growed up! They don't need their mother anymore


----------



## missyscove (May 25, 2009)

Aw, great new pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------

